# Camera settings



## joevc1 (Dec 17, 2007)

I have not had much luck photographing my tank with the wife's digital camera, mostly from lack of experience and not many setting options.

I have a Nikon D40x at work that I can take home this weekend and thought I would give it a try.
I'll try to read the instruction booklet as much as possible before hand, but if anyone has any recommendations 
on the settings that work for you could you please pass them along. I'd like to start with something that has worked for others.

Thanks, joe


----------



## tkromer (Aug 17, 2007)

Don't use a direct flash, if it has an external flash great, if not you're going to need bright lights (or the tank light). 
Use manual focus and pick a spot, then wait for your fish to come in to view is usually the best plan. 
Fast shutter speed is a must, autofocus might work, but you're ahead to shoot manual if you can.


----------



## @nt!x (Feb 9, 2009)

Here are a couple of my shots with the settings I used. Best thing to do is just experiment and see what will work best with the lighting you have.

Exposure: 0.013 sec (1/80)
Aperture: f/2.8
Focal Length: 50 mm
ISO Speed: 1600
Exposure Bias: 0 EV
Flash: On









Exposure: 0.013 sec (1/80)
Aperture: f/3.2
Focal Length: 50 mm
ISO Speed: 1600
Exposure Bias: 0 EV
Flash: Off









Exposure: 0.013 sec (1/80)
Aperture: f/3.2
Focal Length: 50 mm
ISO Speed: 1600
Exposure Bias: 0 EV
Flash: Off


----------



## tkromer (Aug 17, 2007)

They all look pretty good, the last one autofocus picked the rock in the middle, there is no fish that's a focal point in that picture.


----------



## @nt!x (Feb 9, 2009)

tkromer said:


> They all look pretty good, the last one autofocus picked the rock in the middle, there is no fish that's a focal point in that picture.


Auto focus didn't pic anything.. The focus is on the clown in the front of the tank  









I have a canon xti and if you use the auto focus setting "AI Servo" it should be able to follow the fish and focus fairly well.


----------



## itsalmosteasy (Jan 8, 2009)

Also when you look through the viewfinder down at the bottom there is a meter that tells you if you need to adjust the shutter speed up or down :wink:


----------



## 55gal (Jan 19, 2009)

Very Nice =D>


----------



## MNcichlid (Jun 10, 2006)

great pictures!
In your third picture what fish is the one below the peacock? Yellow with the black stripes.


----------



## @nt!x (Feb 9, 2009)

MNcichlid said:


> great pictures!
> In your third picture what fish is the one below the peacock? Yellow with the black stripes.


Neolamprologus sexfasciatus (Gold) 
http://www.cichlid-forum.com/profiles/species.php?id=1631
These guys are super cool. There stripes disappear leaving large black dots on there side. I haven't been able to get a picture of it yet.

Exposure: 0.013 sec (1/80)
Aperture: f/2.8
Focal Length: 50 mm
ISO Speed: 1600
Exposure Bias: 0 EV
Flash: Off


----------



## jamthoyoung (May 20, 2007)

Nice shots!

When you had the flash 'off', what kind of lighting were you using? My pics have never come out that bright.


----------



## Hoosier Tank (May 8, 2007)

Posting for future reference opcorn:


----------



## joevc1 (Dec 17, 2007)

Well, after 2 nights and over 100 shots I realized I need more practice.
These were the best shots. Many setting changes and I,m more confused than ever.
I couldn't get the aperture under f/5, most shots were out of focus or very dark or washed out.


----------



## @nt!x (Feb 9, 2009)

jamthoyoung said:


> Nice shots!
> 
> When you had the flash 'off', what kind of lighting were you using? My pics have never come out that bright.


I just had my tank lights on, 2 36 inch 30 watt bulbs. One blue color max and one yellow standard bulb.


----------



## @nt!x (Feb 9, 2009)

joevc1 said:


> Well, after 2 nights and over 100 shots I realized I need more practice.
> These were the best shots. Many setting changes and I,m more confused than ever.
> I couldn't get the aperture under f/5, most shots were out of focus or very dark or washed out.


What lens are you using?


----------



## joevc1 (Dec 17, 2007)

@nt!x said:


> joevc1 said:
> 
> 
> > Well, after 2 nights and over 100 shots I realized I need more practice.
> ...


It,s a Nikon DX, AF-S Nikkor 18-135mm.


----------



## @nt!x (Feb 9, 2009)

It probably just isn't fast enough. You need to get a lens with a larger aperture.


----------



## NorthShore (Feb 3, 2006)

A nikon will never keep up with a canon in terms of shooting with high ISO (required to shoot without flash), until you get into the higher end nikons (D300, D700 D3). While it may cost a few more bucks, you'd be much better served investing in a speedflash and settign up to trigger the flash wirelessly.

These things I know, I shoot with Nikon gear, and Nikonians hate to admit to the above. :lol:


----------

